# Advice on eMTB for Trail / All Mountain



## lucmiranda (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi there, 
I am looking to get into the eMTB arena, and will appreciate to hear thought about the bikes out there. I will basically use to ride cross country, single track, technical terrain and get a little excited on descents, but no major drops or jumps. I am looking for a bike that will be comfortable and nimble, fun and agile. Thinking about Cannondale Cujo Neo 130 or Trek Powerfly FS5, any thought on those or other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## sopranos1342 (Jun 8, 2020)

Not sure the cost on those or your budget but I would check out the Giant Trance E+ series. Seems like good value for quality components as well as the Yamaha system.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

sopranos1342 said:


> Not sure the cost on those or your budget but I would check out the Giant Trance E+ series. Seems like good value for quality components as well as the Yamaha system.


If you consider Yamaha, you should check out Haibike, not a "name brand" in the USA but they should be.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I would look for a relatively short wheelbase if you have carvy twisty trails and want a relatively nimble bike. Short chainstays help with that. The two that come to mind are the Santa Cruz Heckler and the Pivot Shuttle. I have the latter. It is insane fun. I have tons of steep twisty trails and carvy forested trails I ride...it is perfect. My other bike is a Yeti 4.5 which is also great on those same trails but sometimes I have to pick lines on the really rocky fast twisty downhills. I always compare the wheelbase and the chainstays, and for climbing, I prefer the mini link suspensions.


----------

